# selling my trailer



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Horse Trailer World had these listed; might give you an idea:

*2 matches found*

Page 1 


2008 Moritz 20' 12k gooseneck stock *call for details*
Stock, Gooseneck







46 hits $5,500 IN




1988 Moritz Stock DR
Stock, Gooseneck, Living quarters







3217 hits $4,900 OH


----------

